# Woodloch Pines Timeshare--Hawley PA



## ljlong15 (Aug 31, 2006)

Hello,

Does anyone know the name of the resort affiliated with Woodloch Pines in Hawley, PA?  If so, do you know if it is any good?  Thanks!!!!


----------



## cerralee (Aug 31, 2006)

*The Lodge at Woodloch*

I'm not sure if this is the information that you want but there is a new Destination spa called The Lodge at Woodloch.  It is supposedly quite the place with spa facilities to rival almost any on the East Coast.  The website is  www.thelodgeatwoodloch.com

It is near where I live and my hubby teaches at the area school district. I have heard that it is extremely nice, I can't tell you from personal experience as I certainly can't afford it!  If you do try it let me hear what you think.
I don't know of any timeshare at Woodloch, there are two in Hawley which is the closest town, Tanglewood and American Vacation Resorts at the country Inn.

Lee


----------



## Spence (Aug 31, 2006)

Woodloch Resort doesn't mention any timeshares.


----------



## DonM (Sep 1, 2006)

My parents used to go to Woodloch often. It is a family oriented Catskill resort that added on to its hotel sytle resort maybe 20 years ago. They sold/ built maybe 4 units as ts. 

It was and I assume still is a great resort


----------



## Spence (Sep 1, 2006)

Not that familiar with the area, but sure looks more like Poconos area than Catskills.  Sure looks like a nice place!  Wonder why these units don't show up with either RCI or II.


----------



## DonM (Sep 1, 2006)

Spence said:
			
		

> Not that familiar with the area, but sure looks more like Poconos area than Catskills.  Sure looks like a nice place!  Wonder why these units don't show up with either RCI or II.



Sorry I'm wrong- it is the Poconos- not Catskills

The reason they don't show up may be either because they only have a few(maybe as few as 4) units, and secondly I'm not sure they are affiliated with a major exchange company


----------

